# microsoft account question



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I want to get Adobe Photoshop on my laptop. Running Windows 8.1. I'm getting a page asking for a Microsoft mail account. I use yahoo mail and gmail. What is it asking for?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't know a lot about Microsoft accounts, but as a suggestion there is an open source photo editor that looks and works the same as Photoshop. It was a project designed to show people that GIMP was as powerful as Photoshop, so someone designed an interface to GIMP that was transparent to Photoshop users. It's called Gimpshop. Here is a download link for the Widows version.

http://entomy.com/gimpshop-2.2.8-fix1-setup.exe

Try it, it's free!


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

You can use yahoo as you're microsoft login if you wish to.
But personaly I would just make a spam email with microsoft (follow the don't have an account link) and then forget about it.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks, Skandi. I did some more looking around, and that idea came to me. Glad to have it confirmed. My computer seems to have so much "stuff" available, but some things, like this, require signing up.


----------

